# Heidenhain LS486C pinout



## cypherp (Dec 30, 2012)

I purchased a used Heidenhain ND 780 DRO at a fair price with the intention to eventually fit my old Weiler with scales some year ago.

The DRO handles scales with 1 VPP and 11 µAPP.

Intention was to keep a lookout on ebay for surplus/used scales that would fit the lathe.

I recently found a surplus LS486C scale of suitable length for the Z axis.

Remains to find a suitable cable to connect the two. Been in contact with Heidenhain via e-mail but unfortunately I have not received much help yet. Experience from previous contacts with larger companies as a private individual generally leaves something to be desired. I hope Heidenhain is different in this regard.

While I wait for a reply I will try to source a cable elsewhere.

Perhaps we have someone knowledgeable on the subject here.

The connector on the scale side should be a  a female 12 pin screw on connector and on the DRO side it should be female 15 pin D-sub connector. I need around 2 m length.

Anyone know where I can source a cable except from Heidenhain?

I have seen cables that visually look similar but I'm unsure if the wiring is correct and I'm not feeling like damaging something. 

For instance:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Anschluskabel-Heidenhain-Masstab-MS-Sub-D-auf-303-St-/380179043398?pt=Industriemaschinen&hash=item58846fd446


Pictured below is connector on scale, pin layout for DRO and pin out for the scale with "suitable cable".


----------



## Millalot (Dec 30, 2012)

Dont hold your breath my experience with Heidenhain is they are not concerned with individuals with small problems.Big companies with deep pockets turn them on.
Best option is to source a sympathetic repair agent { some wont divulge information the excuse being safety etc } but its worth a try.


----------



## cypherp (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I have found out I need a 298430-xx cable where xx is length in meters. I will try to contact various small suppliers.


----------

